# Hisense oder Xiaomi 4k TV - Welcher ist besser?



## Hans_ (13. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade zwischen 2 Fernseher und kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Welcher von den beiden ist besser?

Xiaomi Mi Smart TV 4S 55 Zoll

oder

Hisense H55BE7000

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Bildqualität. Will damit 4k Filme schauen und 4k Games zocken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (13. Mai 2020)

Schau mal diese Seite an... Gaming TV Vergleich: Die 9 besten Fernseher fuer PS4/Xbox One (2020)

Dort werden aus verschiedenen Preisklassen "Gaming Fernseher" vorgestellt. 
Besonders wichtig finde ich beim Spielen am Fernseher den Inputlag. D.h. wie lange braucht das Signal welches ich z. B. ins Gamepad eingebe um auf dem Monitor dargestellt zu werden. 
Manche brauchen 50 Millisekunden, was schon spürbar ist, so auch bei dem Hisense den du dir ausgesucht hast, manche brauchen noch mehr Zeit und andere wie der LG 55UK6300LLB brauchen nur 11 Millisekunden.
Der von dir ausgesucht Xiaomi Fernseher hat einen 61 Millisekunden Inputlag und ist somit nicht zum Spielen zu empfehlen. 
Hier nochmal der link für den LG. 
Der kostet in 55 Zoll 499€. Ist etwas mehr, aber dafür auch mit einem richtig guten Inputlag ausgestattet. 
https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleic...499.00&productid=6073465&sid=12041&type=offer

Die Bildqualität ist in diesem Preisbereich insgesamt nicht schlecht. Wenn du nur auf Bildqualität wert legst befindest du dich in der absolut falschen Preisklasse und kannst äußerst schnell weit jenseits der 1000€ kommen. 

Wirklich gutes Gaming und Kinofeeling hast du mit diesem Modell.
Samsung GQ-55Q60R, QLED-Fernseher schwarz, 4K, SmartTV, Twin Triple Tuner, inklusive HD+

Dieser Fernseher hat neben einem wirklich guten Inputlag auch ein 120 Hz Display welches schnelle Bewegungen nochmal sauberer darstellen sollte. 
Ich würde das Teil kaufen, auch wenn es ne Schippe mehr kostet. Aber deine Augen werden es dir danken wenn du am zocken bist.


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

würde auch samsung nehmen


----------

